# 3d



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Just think what models you can turn out if you had a 3D printer.Any one getting one for Christmas?


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Treat yourself in the sales AD!
I did think they would be ideal for making the fittings..winches,lifebelts,blocks etc.


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

I am watching the price of the printer and they are coming down in, they will be a bonus to us modellers soon. I know someone who is building a space ship 2 foot long with many small pieces at a time. It's fascinating watching the bits being produced.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Honest to god I mentioned 3d printers once in passing to Mrs Satanic and she is monitoring my ebay movements again, it's the whole shrunken head thing all over again(Sad)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Can you make moving parts with 3D printers? I want to make a Nigella Lawson.

John T


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> Can you make moving parts with 3D printers? I want to make a Nigella Lawson.
> 
> John T


You can't make inflatable parts with 3D printers!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

ART6 said:


> You can't make inflatable parts with 3D printers!


Bummer!

John T


----------



## david m leadbetter (Dec 12, 2010)

*Another Old Boiler*

This is a part model of a dockside boiler for the port of Toulon. It is taken from a drawing dated 1835. The barrel on the top is the steam space and below (front to back) is the furnace , water space and the smoke box. Of course that's the smokestack sticking up at the end there. There are steam valves to be placed and the furnace want's building. Oh yes, we must finish erecting the smokestack.
I got several drawings (in the public domain) from a ship modeling site which had many drawings of nineteenth century sail gunships and early steam ships. Is this a novelty for ship modeling enthusiast's ?

David


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I have an account with CPC Farnell for various bits and pieces from when I was in business and still use them now and again, they have some interesting printers. Prices do not include VAT.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

trotterdotpom said:


> Can you make moving parts with 3D printers? I want to make a Nigella Lawson.
> 
> John T


Modified from the waist down, I trust, Trotts.

Cheers, P.


----------

